# Question For New 31rqs Owners



## nzalu (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd like to hear from you- what price did you pay?
Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi nzalu









Welcome to Outbackers! 









If you're looking for a ballpark figure, Click here: Holman RV, Scroll down to the 31rqs and click on the Get Sale Price link to the right of the screen...Enter your email address and you will instantly receive a price via email in seconds.

Current price appears to be $19,991 on the 31rqs

This is probably a good place to begin...they have a pretty good reputation for low prices

Good luck,


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just bought mine from a fellow Outbacker. 2nd Outback for me.









I saw one from Lakeshore - 07 listed for $21700

Thor


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I did a deal with the local dealer. They said they would match lake shore pricing + 500.00. 20k is close with out shipping. I prefer to purchase from a local dealer for service after the sale. So I was OK paying the extra 500.00. This is something you need to think about. I think you will also find price varies by area. What area do you live in?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## BoBerry (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome. I know you could not make a better choice then the 31 rqs we loved our weekend away all thought we do have some issues that I will be calling about today.

Well we just bought and we paid 20,500.00 that is was the base price and then we paid 160.00 for paper work and then we paid 450.00 for equalizer and 160.00 for digital electric break system. they also recomended to us a seven year service agreement to use with any dealership for 1,500.00 and they also recomended a cover over the slide out for 650.00 and they did take our indiana sales tax out . I realize we could have went closer then lakeshore but it still would have been a 2 hour drive so we made the drive.

If you have any more questions please ask.

Blessings
Micki


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

All of these sound to be in the ball park to me. There are going to be variances with taxes and title, specific things installed, (electric tongue jack, WD hitch etc or other prefered items). Shopping around doesn't hurt. And any seasoned dealership knows a smart buyer is the educated buyer and is one who has shopped around.

When I got my unit we shopped around we looked at lakeshore and used them as a bench mark. neither my wife or I had any intention of going to Lakeshore to get a unit or to have one delivered. Prior to taking delivery we wanted to walk through it. find any problems or things we didn't like (which were very few) and get them fixed prior to towing it home. Plus buying from adealership that is 5 miles down the road helps when I need service, and they know me.

They get plenty of those people off the street that know only the most basic information and will end up paying more.

No good dealership will be insulted, nor should they if you tell them you know how much you're willing to spend and what a fair price for the unit is that you are looking at.

in my opinion the 31RQS is a rolling suite. It was one of the best purchases I ever made and hopefully will be soon followed by the 32BHDS.

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*to the FAMILY!!!!*



egregg57 said:


> in my opinion the 31RQS is a rolling suite. It was one of the best purchases I ever made and hopefully will be soon followed by the 32BHDS.


Eric, sounds like Tina's been working on you overtime! _*YOU GO GIRL!!!!*_


----------



## coachcollins42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I too am looking at the 31 RQS. Went camping this weekend in my parents TT and then looked on sunday coming back. I thought I was going to get away with the 28 RSDS but once the DW saw the inside of the 31 RQS that was it. She said this is the one. I said, "But my current truck wont pull this one" she said thats OK we will just have to buy a new BIGGER truck. I knew there was a reason I married this wonderful woman. But seriously we are looking at a dodge 2500 diesel to pull it. Mighty expensive but if we are going to pull that big sucker into the mountains of N GA and maybe out to Colorado to see my sister then we better have more power.

Called my local dealer (Bill Waits) last week and they made like they had never heard of lakeshore. they would not even come close to their price. I told them that I want to do business locally but they are making it hard. I will probably buy out of atlanta and save a couple of thousand.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I have an 07 31RQS, and I did some pretty extensive comparison shopping, but, of course, I had an 06 27RSDS to trade, so you don't expect quite as good a deal. But, I want to know how in the HE(* these people can afford to sell these units at such a price, unless there's some God-awful shipping, prep fees, whatever they tack on to the unsuspecting buyer. 
When I had my 07 31RQS up for sale, recently, I checked with zoom-zoom, and he said he thought it was a fair price, and the local dealers said they would expect I could get in the upper 20s for it. However, with gas prices up, and people trying to get in smaller TVs, that may account for some of the "deals". However, I'd be wary of "too good a deal", because one of those that sounds too good to be true, usually is. 
As far as TV? You'll definitely need something like the Dodge 2500 Cummins turbo-diesel, or something equivalent. A 1500 would hardly pull my 27RSDS in the GA hills, without working me and the truck to death.
Decided to keeep my 31RQS and truck, because that cute little couple are mine, all mine!!








Darlene











Jake said:


> I too am looking at the 31 RQS. Went camping this weekend in my parents TT and then looked on sunday coming back. I thought I was going to get away with the 28 RSDS but once the DW saw the inside of the 31 RQS that was it. She said this is the one. I said, "But my current truck wont pull this one" she said thats OK we will just have to buy a new BIGGER truck. I knew there was a reason I married this wonderful woman. But seriously we are looking at a dodge 2500 diesel to pull it. Mighty expensive but if we are going to pull that big sucker into the mountains of N GA and maybe out to Colorado to see my sister then we better have more power.
> 
> Called my local dealer (Bill Waits) last week and they made like they had never heard of lakeshore. they would not even come close to their price. I told them that I want to do business locally but they are making it hard. I will probably buy out of atlanta and save a couple of thousand.


Jake,
Camping World is probably going to give you a decent price as you'll find, in our area, and the 31RQS is kinda hard to find, usually. My dealer, Suncoast RV, in Lake Park, GA, 877/814-9679 (ask for Candice and tell her Darlene referred you) will give you the lowest price to be had, probably in GA. They beat CW near Tallahassee, FL. You really need to keep in mind that SERVICE is going to be an ultimate decision, as well, in your purchase. You definitely want a dealership that has a reputation for good service AFTER the sale. Ask for customers to contact, or google them to find reviews.
Happy Shopping!!
Darlene


----------



## nzalu (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks! Appreciate the info.



skippershe said:


> I did a deal with the local dealer. They said they would match lake shore pricing + 500.00. 20k is close with out shipping. I prefer to purchase from a local dealer for service after the sale. So I was OK paying the extra 500.00. This is something you need to think about. I think you will also find price varies by area. What area do you live in?


Thanks for the info. We're in Oregon.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

We paid $21000 and that included Equalizer hitch, slideout topper and delivery to OKC from Lakeshore.

We too wanted to buy locally but the local dealer was downright hostile and told us they WOULD NOT service it. The Lakeshore price with all the above was about $4000 cheaper than local....

Dont threaten me - I called Keystone and have a list of other authorized service shops - but this is pretty much a non-issue. She will be a year old in May and have had no issues.

If she needs service, we will take it to our local place that we JUST LOVE.

What will you be pulling her with? She is heavy - just make sure your TV has the power and the wheelbase


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

All good info. In my opinion the 31RQS is worth waiting for if you must wait. And yes a F-250 / Dodge, Chevy 2500 is the way to go. You will be quite happy with the TV capability. I tow with a F-250 6.8l V-10. It pulls just great.

I got a good deal on the truck (right place right time) and it was much needed replacement for the Chevy 1500 Silverado and expedition i had been towing with. Just not enough TV in either one of those vehicles. But I knew that. I wanted the trailer and knew we would be going to local places to camp, allowing me time to latch onto the perfect truck. It took longer than expected and I was one happy guy when I got the F-250. What a huge difference. Night and Day.

Good Luck. Good things come to those who a re patient, methodical and persistant!

Eric


----------

